# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tissue Culture...



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey all,

If all goes well I'm going to be back in school come August, this time for a BS in Biology w/concentration in Plant Ecology/Physiology. With luck I'll be able to combine my undergrad studies with grad work to get out with a MS without having to spend the rest of my life in school.

I'm hoping to do my undergrad/senior research on how light and nutrients affect the Physiology of Cryptocorynes. For grad work I'd like to concentrate on tissue culture of plants, specifically (semi)aquatic rhizomtic (word?) plants.

Like the Topic Lead asks, how much research has gone into this? Is it something where I'd be re-treading a topic or is it viable research?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey all,

If all goes well I'm going to be back in school come August, this time for a BS in Biology w/concentration in Plant Ecology/Physiology. With luck I'll be able to combine my undergrad studies with grad work to get out with a MS without having to spend the rest of my life in school.

I'm hoping to do my undergrad/senior research on how light and nutrients affect the Physiology of Cryptocorynes. For grad work I'd like to concentrate on tissue culture of plants, specifically (semi)aquatic rhizomtic (word?) plants.

Like the Topic Lead asks, how much research has gone into this? Is it something where I'd be re-treading a topic or is it viable research?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Phil,

Best of luck on all that. I don't know what has been done with tissue culture of crypts. Tropica uses tissue culture quite a bit. You might check their website and email to Claus and/or Ole Pedersen to get some leads.


Roger Miller


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

There is an article thats about 4 years old on my WEB site about tissue culture written by a woman who has a company making tissue culture kits to use in the home. She talks about aquatic plants in general, maybe it would be of some help.

http://www.aquabotanic.com/stiffaquatic.htm

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Robert


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Phil,

A colleague of mine, in the Biology Department, supervising a master thesis study on tissue culture. The student has been trying to propagate anubias barteri. I have followed the study with my digital camera. The problem with the study is that every time a new sample of plant is cut, sterilized, and put in sterile jars it gets infected gradually no matter how rigid sterilization procedure is followed. 

Have you tried tissue culture?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Not yet, I'll be taking a horticulture class in the near future where we'll explore tissue culture in depth.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Here is the link about the study I mentioned:

http://www.metu.edu.tr/~fgencoz/links/tissueculture.htm

Descriptions about the photos are in Turkish now and the page has not been completed yet. But it may be a good idea to publish the page in English.


----------



## imported_Art_Giacosa (Nov 29, 2003)

There is quite a bit of research on aquatic tissue culture. A professor at UF in Gainesville is the leading expert in the field. In the past, I followed his formulas to tissue culture wendtii and a couple of others.

Regards,

Art


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Art,

Any articles or sources you could point out in relation to this professors work? Maybe even just his name please?


----------



## imported_Art_Giacosa (Nov 29, 2003)

Search for Michael Kane. He has published a ton.

Regards,

Art


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Aquatic Botany is a good journal to find research on tissue culture of aquatic plants. I came across with only one study on anubias in the literature:

RAPID IN-VITRO MULTIPLICATION OF THE AQUATIC ANGIOSPERM, ANUBIAS-BARTERI VAR UNDULATA
HUANG LC, CHANG YH, CHANG YL
AQUATIC BOTANY 
47 (1): 77-83 JAN 1994

Below are some selected studies done by Kane: 

In vitro propagation of Cryptocoryne wendtii
Kane ME, Davis GL, McConnell DB, Gargiulo JA
AQUATIC BOTANY 
63 (3-4): 197-202 APR 1999

REGENERATIVE CAPACITY OF MYRIOPHYLLUM-AQUATICUM TISSUES CULTURED INVITRO
KANE ME, GILMAN EF, JENKS MA
JOURNAL OF AQUATIC PLANT MANAGEMENT 
29: 102-109 JUL 1991

INVITRO-PROPAGATION AND BIOASSAY SYSTEMS FOR EVALUATING GROWTH-REGULATOR EFFECTS ON MYRIOPHYLLUM-SPECIES
KANE ME, GILMAN EF
JOURNAL OF AQUATIC PLANT MANAGEMENT 
29: 29-32 JAN 1991

MICROPROPAGATION OF THE AQUATIC PLANT CRYPTOCORYNE-LUCENS
KANE ME, GILMAN EF, JENKS MA, SHEEHAN TJ
HORTSCIENCE 
25 (6): 687-689 JUN 1990

KANE ME, MCCONNELL DB, SHEEHAN TJ
INVITRO REGENERATION STUDIES ON ORNAMENTAL AQUATIC PLANTS - MYRIOPHYLLUM-AQUATICUM AND LIMNOPHILA-INDICA
HORTSCIENCE 23 (3): 780-780 Part P2 JUN 1988


----------

